# Sous Vide newbie with questions???



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 11, 2020)

Just got my Kitchen Gizmo 800 watt Sous Vide today. I’m going to use it with this pot I already have. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
Any suggestions for my first cook? I have a 1.5 lb bottom round roast I’m gonna try to get tender. Hrs? Temp? Pot cover obviously won’t fit with sous vide? Should I cover with foil, or is no cover fine. Also no vacuum sealer, will ziplock bag work fine? Should I place on wood trivet or will counter top be fine?


----------



## sandyut (May 11, 2020)

I have done all my roasts at 130 for 24 hours.    Did some eye of the rounds that way and they were fork tender.  O would try to cover with foil or plastic wrap to minimize evaporation as much as you can.

the counter will get warm...not is thats an issue or not.


----------



## Winterrider (May 11, 2020)

I just did a roast for the marvelous 48hrs @138° ( wife's preference) so very very tender. Ziplock (freezer) should be fine if get all the air out. Just monitor your water level so it remains submerged. Foil will help with evaporation. I do put mine on a cutting board and not directly on counter.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 11, 2020)

I’ve read adding spoons utensils to bag to weigh it down and keep submerged? Is this a good idea, or no


----------



## thirdeye (May 11, 2020)

About any container will work fine. About the only extras  I have is a so-vida insulation wrap (it's like neoprene fishing waders) and some silicone bag weights when doing chops or chicken breasts.  I use Montreal Steak seasoning on many cuts of beef and pork, it works well when cooking in the bag.


----------



## daveomak (May 12, 2020)

The recipes below are the gospel...   Baldwin has done all the calculating for us...


			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking


----------



## aldersmoke (May 19, 2020)

I assume that you have done the cook by now. How did it go? I did see a caution to be sure to use a trivet. Some counters cannot tolerate higher temperatures for prolonged periods.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 19, 2020)

I did 132 for 24 hours it was good but not as tender as I thought. I liked the one I injected and smoked better. The other day I tried a bottom round 132 for 36 hours. That came out much more tender. I’m gonna go with 36 hours, for tough cuts. I put a little salt, pepper, olive oil, beef broth, Worcestershire, crushed garlic, and sliced red onions in both bags. Then a quick sear on each side in cast iron skillet with butter, after the sous vide. Flavor was good but the bottom round 36 hours was way more tender than the eye of round 24 hours


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 19, 2020)

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> I did 132 for 24 hours it was good but not as tender as I thought. I liked the one I injected and smoked better. The other day I tried a bottom round 132 for 36 hours. That came out much more tender. I’m gonna go with 36 hours, for tough cuts. I put a little salt, pepper, olive oil, beef broth, Worcestershire, crushed garlic, and sliced red onions in both bags. Then a quick sear on each side in cast iron skillet with butter, after the sous vide. Flavor was good but the bottom round 36 hours was way more tender than the eye of round 24 hours


I did put pot on a cutting board, not right on counter


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 19, 2020)

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> I did put pot on a cutting board, not right on counter


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 19, 2020)

This is the bottom round. I ended up buying an eye of round and doing that one first.


----------

